# mushrooms



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone in Hocking/Perry Co area is finding morrels yet....?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I found a few last night.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I found some blacks yesterday. hop


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I plan to make some tracks up near Logan this weekend, I'll post results, HT


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

I found these in muskingum county tues.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i found 82 in guernsey co. grays and yellows. i found 1 under 1 tree and 81 under another .i looked all over.just glad that i found that one good elm. will be eatting them mon, tues and weds cant wait. it seemed a little dry out we could use some rain. also heard a few goobles to.good luck to all


----------



## ffibyar (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife and I looked pretty hard this last Saturday in Lorain co. with no luck. Guess there are claims of them getting them in good numbers in Ashland co but small in size. I told my wife also that it looked like we needed some rain. Her reply was "my goodness it rained all winter"! Happy Hunting!


----------

